# I now have a singlespeed DH bike



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

And it is awesome... Oh yeah, a word to the wise. Do NOT be impatient and try to take the chain off just anywhere. You'll see what happens...oops


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

nice, oldschool too.


----------



## nalschbach (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm fairly new to DH riding, whats the benefit of the bike being singlespeed?


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

nalschbach said:


> I'm fairly new to DH riding, whats the benefit of the bike being singlespeed?


ummmm, I'll have to get back to you on that... haha

No broken derailleurs. Simple setup. Very very minor weight saving.

The reason I did it is because I think it will be cool, fun, and unique.


----------



## Rudster (Jun 25, 2008)

Are you able to report the ratio on that setup?
Interesting.....


A few other riders in this forum are running a single speed as well I believe


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

Rudster said:


> Are you able to report the ratio on that setup?
> Interesting.....
> 
> A few other riders in this forum are running a single speed as well I believe


2:1. 32t chain ring with a 16t cog.

Due to the Trek's CTE, it actually pedals really well.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

singlespeed because its way the fyck cheaper and quieter. Breaking parts costs you 30 bucks instead of 90-150, and it requires no maint. Replacing a worn out cog runs you 3-10 bucks depending on what you can scrounge up, rather then 35 minimum for a cheap heavy cassette.


----------



## highrevkev (Oct 31, 2005)

cicatrix said:


> No broken derailleurs. Simple setup. Very very minor weight saving.
> 
> .


You can still rip that chain tensioner off :skep:


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

highrevkev said:


> You can still rip that chain tensioner off :skep:


this chain tensioner is heavy duty. I'd be surprised if it breaks


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

cicatrix said:


> The reason I did it is because I think it will be cool, fun, and unique.


Yours is the first ss dh rig I have seen so I would agree with the uniqueness of your build.:thumbsup: I look forward to reading about how it performs on the dh track if you post ride impressions/reviews.


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

mtbnozpikr said:


> Yours is the first ss dh rig I have seen so I would agree with the uniqueness of your build.:thumbsup: I look forward to reading about how it performs on the dh track if you post ride impressions/reviews.


I will definitely give a write up


----------

